# Blue Aura Shrimp



## hotweldfire (11 Apr 2012)

2012-3-11_21.56.44 by hotweldfire, on Flickr

Courtesy of Living Waters. Had them about 3 weeks I think. Got two about blue pearl colouration (including the one on the right) and another six much darker blue. Most darker than the one in foreground above. Got two berried now so fingers crossed. Just hope it wasn't one one of my CBS what done the deed. Need to get them or the auras out of this tank sharpish, new nano almost ready.

Here's some more info

http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthr ... ue-Shrimps
http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthr ... lue-Shrimp


----------



## Radik (11 Apr 2012)

I heard from German breeder offspring's are not blue but will be curious to see your report.


----------



## hotweldfire (11 Apr 2012)

Yep, new strain so god knows what will happen. Will keep you informed.


----------



## Sentral (12 Apr 2012)

Very nice! Wish my lfs had more than just CRS. 

Look forward to seeing what the offspring is like!


----------



## Antipofish (12 Apr 2012)

Really nice shrimp mate ! Looking forward to the results too.  Have you done a thread for the new nano ?


----------



## hotweldfire (12 Apr 2012)

Yeah, in my sig mate


----------



## Iain Sutherland (12 Apr 2012)

They are very cool shrimp saj, interested to see what offspring come about.


----------



## Viv (12 Apr 2012)

Beautiful shrimp!

Viv


----------



## Dincho (14 Apr 2012)

Sexy! Keep us updated on these, i have been tempted for a while but decided on the Blue Jelly instead. I could be tempted again after seeing the pics!


----------



## basil (14 Apr 2012)

Dincho said:
			
		

> Sexy! Keep us updated on these, i have been tempted for a while but decided on the Blue Jelly instead. I could be tempted again after seeing the pics!



Few steps ahead of me........what's Blue Jelly please?  Is it a Chanel No.5 hybrid / PRL combo??


----------



## Radik (14 Apr 2012)

That will be another fake blue there have been so many blue shrimp already but only 1 is really blue and that's blue tiger which you have chance to get blue offspring's as well. Until I see blue offspring's I remain skeptical. 

Oh and blue pearl as well if you do selective breeding.


----------



## basil (15 Apr 2012)

Not dabbled in any blue shrimp yet Radik, but are you saying that they dont breed true? 

Thanks,

Mike.


----------



## Dincho (15 Apr 2012)

Not even Blue Tigers breed true.

You can see pics of the Blue Jelly here:http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_6b4fea280100s9re.html 
These don't breed true either, maybe 3 or 4 from each batch. I keep Blue Jelly and Incredible Hulk in a tank together and just remove the babies that don't pull rank, since doing this the numbers have risen a little. A few more years of selective breeding are needed to improve the ratio.


----------



## Radik (15 Apr 2012)

Well then none shrimp breed true blue. It is all selective breeding and culling out stock. But deep blue tigers have quite high ratio of blues now.


----------



## Sentral (15 Apr 2012)

Is the norm to cull (kill) the offspring that don't show the colours or are they moved on?


----------



## Radik (15 Apr 2012)

No kill, cull out unwanted and gift somebody or sell cheap or have some tank with fish where they keep help numbers low on culled out shrimp. That's most human way I would say.


----------

